# UFC 77 Results : HOSTILE TERRITORY



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*UFC 77: HOSTILE TERRITORY*
Date: 10/20/2007
Event Type: Live Pay Per View
Location: U.S. Bank Arena (Cincinnati, Ohio)​
----------

*Fight Card*

*Main Card Bouts:*

*Anderson Silva* (c) vs. Rich Franklin - *UFC Middleweight Championship*
*Tim Sylvia* vs. Brandon Vera
*Josh Burkman* vs. Forrest Petz
*Alan Belcher* vs. Kalib Starnes
Jorge Gurgel vs. *Alvin Robinson*

*Preliminary Bouts:*

*Yushin Okami* vs. Jason MacDonald
Jason Black vs. *Matt Grice*
Eric Schafer vs. *Stephan Bonnar*
*Demian Maia* vs. Ryan Jensen


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Guys I will be providing play by play. It's my first time so bare with me! I will do my best.


----------



## Linus (Apr 8, 2007)

hey we all appreciate it either way.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Kalib Starnes vs Alan Belcher​
Round 1 - Belcher comes out very aggressive and clinches with Starnes and lands knees and hard jabs. Kalibs eyes is bleeding very baldy. Kalib gets a take down but Belcher gets up right away. Both fighters trade punches in the clinch. Belcher continues to dominate and trys a flying knee. Belcher continues to land hard low kicks and finally Kalib throws a hard jab. Belcher was the primary aggressor in this round.

Round 2 - Both fighters come out and exchange punches.Kalibs eye is still bleeding very baldy. Kalib throws a fury of punches and Belcher very cocky just smiles. The ref than stops the fight and has the Doc check out Kalibs eye. Kalib has a HUGE gash above his eye and the doctor calls the fight. Winner by TKO Alan Belcher

Once again guys this is my first time and I hope im not doing a crappy job.


----------



## rdlviper (Apr 12, 2006)

Wow Belcher just destroyed him. Great fight. Fight was stopped when the doctor could see Kalib's skull. Kalib wasn't too happy about the fight being stopped, but I think Belcher was obviously going to win. 

Belcher defeats Skibes


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

could see his skull gees thats a deep ass cut


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

WarHERO said:


> Great job so far with the pbp 33!


Thanks war! I appreciate that! I'm trying to take good notes.


----------



## iNCApacitated (Jul 23, 2006)

Great job, can you give round by round, instead of the summary of the entire fight ? (just a little anxious)


----------



## Linus (Apr 8, 2007)

I don't have a telecast of this one (red sox obligations) was the cut worse than belfort on eastman?


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Yea prolly so, the doc said he could see his skull...scary..


----------



## Linus (Apr 8, 2007)

that won't him feel pretty.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks for the pbp UFCfan33!

Any news on the prelims? Or was Starnes/Beltcher the first fight?


----------



## BRam03 (Mar 4, 2007)

UFCFAN I hope your first time is your last... j/k! KEEP THEM COMMING BUDDY! GREAT JOB!


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

I have tipped pretty heavily against Anderson Silva but come on Rich Franklin.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Stephan Bonnar by TKO!!!! Eric was just sitting there covered up like a coward....


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Eric Schafer vs Stephan Bonnar​
Round 1 - Schafer starts by landing a low leg kick. Schafer thens tries to take down Bonnar but fails. Both fighters then clinch and exchange knees. Schafer continues with the low leg kicks. Schafer then pulls guard and Bonnar mounts and throws punches. Schafer manages to get up and both fighters clinch again. Schafer then takes Bonnar down and gets Bonnars back. Schafer throws punches and works for the RNC but doesnt get it and the round ends.

Round 2 - Both fighters start out in the clinch and once again Schafer pulls guard. Bonnar then ground and pounds for most of the round and then Referee John McCarthy stepped in to save Schafer at the 2:47 mark.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

good for bonnar but wtf eric wtf


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Eric was just looking for a way out. I can't stand it when i see a fighter like that, i could get in there and atleast give up a effort and not just look for a way out like Eric did just then.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

iNCApacitated said:


> Great job, can you give round by round, instead of the summary of the entire fight ? (just a little anxious)


My tv is on the other side of the room and Im afraid I will miss action if I post round by round.


----------



## BadHabitBabe (Oct 15, 2006)

We appreciate you so much UFCFAN33 - you pbp is so good I don't mind waiting until the end of each fight! You're doing a GREAT job - keep it up!


----------



## BRam03 (Mar 4, 2007)

WarHERO said:


> Eric was just looking for a way out. I can't stand it when i see a fighter like that, i could get in there and atleast give up a effort and not just look for a way out like Eric did just then.


yea that pisses me off too... why the hell do they do that?


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

BadHabitBabe said:


> We appreciate you so much UFCFAN33 - you pbp is so good I don't mind waiting until the end of each fight! You're doing a GREAT job - keep it up!


Thanks BadHabitBabe, I appreciate that a lot! All you guys and gals have been great! Thanks for the pos feedback.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

i was screaming for eric to work the body before the end of the round to do something at least but hey if ya wanna be a bitch have at it and find a way out right? pathetic

edit: also would like to say good job with the PbP even though im watching it as well


----------



## illmatic (Sep 23, 2007)

Little dissapointed so far. I don't think this fight will make things much better but I'll keep drinking to make it more awesome. I want the ******* Okami Macdonald fight, **** these no names in the 3rd fight.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

you have no idea what you are talking about as for okami he already won


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Lol, we might as well post and discus UFC 77 in here since theres so many other ones... Whats up with that UFC33?


----------



## illmatic (Sep 23, 2007)

Lotus669 said:


> you have no idea what you are talking about as for okami he already won


You're right. 

I have no idea what my own opinion is. Thanks.

As for Okami, thanks for ruining it.


----------



## mmafightfan (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks alot UFCFAN33 ! You are doing great!


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

I am 3-3 with tips.

Come on Gurgel and Sylvia.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Robinson busts Gurgel's face up BAD at the end of the 2nd...it's one round a piece right now IMO.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

illmatic said:


> You're right.
> 
> I have no idea what my own opinion is. Thanks.
> 
> As for Okami, thanks for ruining it.


Just go to ufc.com and see the Prelim fights.


----------



## dgn76 (Oct 15, 2006)

I just got here. Is anyone doing pbp?


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

UFCFAN33 is doin pbp .... what a first round from gurgel ....seems like he either gave up or gassed and just started getting outworked and outclassed


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Juice Gurgel gets out-worked on the mat in the 3rd, he seems too tired now, Robinson wins a SD or UD here shortly...


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Jorge Gurgel vs Alvin Robinson​
Round 1 - Robinson starts the fight with a low leg kick. Both end up on ground and gurgel gains top postion. Gurgel throws a few punches and Elbows. Gurgel then gains side control and dominates from that positon the rest of the round.

Round 2- Both fighters start out by exchanging punches. Alvin then gets the take down and Gurgel tries for the armbar but fails. Robinson then gets Gurgels back and throws elbows and punches. Robinson then gains top control and dominates the rest of the round. Gurgel eyes are puffy and his nose is bleeding

Round 3- Robinson gets the take down right away and gains top control. He dominates Gurgel with elbows and punches the whole round. Gurgel eyes are very puffy and he is still bleeding from the nose. Robinson wins by unanimous decision.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks TREY/UFCfan33!


Goddamn Gurgel!


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

I had temptation to bet on gurgel glad i didn't


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Damn Gurgel...why do you always fizzle out? He was looking so good in Round 1


----------



## illmatic (Sep 23, 2007)

WarHERO said:


> Just go to ufc.com and see the Prelim fights.


I know, it's just that I'm watching the PPV right now and was going to check out the prelim's later if they weren't shown on the PPV. The result is ruined for me, but I'm sure I'll enjoy the fight anyhow.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

wellllll lets all welcome brock to the ufc lol


----------



## illmatic (Sep 23, 2007)

Lotus669 said:


> wellllll lets all welcome brock to the ufc lol


That should be interesting...What division is he? Heavyweight?

He must be early to mid 30's by now so hopefully this guy can make things happen for himself quickly here.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm interested to see who Lesnar will get in his first fight, and how he does...we will see!

Heath Herring anyone? Justin McCully?


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

illmatic said:


> That should be interesting...What division is he? Heavyweight?
> 
> He must be early to mid 30's by now so hopefully this guy can make things happen for himself quickly here.


Yes, Heavyweight.

Soa the Hulk has also been signed with the UFC!


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

i think he should fight cro cop IMO


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

OK!! Here we go, big Tim fighting Vera, should be a good fight.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

wooo hooo hooo the boo's everyone the boo's for Sylvia was disheartening for me to hear lol


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

cmon vera


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Lol Tim coming into "Hillbilly deluxe" .


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Go Sylvia!My betting faith better not fail in this none.:thumbsup:


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

WarHERO said:


> Lol Tim coming into "Hillbilly deluxe" .


I'd prefer it for him over "Jesus Walks" ANYTIME.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

I way that Vera wins this, Tim has something to prove.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

i have no idea ho takes this one... ps. has wandy said ho hes gonna fight ?


----------



## mmafightfan (Jul 8, 2007)

WarHERO said:


> Lol Tim coming into "Hillbilly deluxe" .


Now THAT is a SICK entrance song from Rob Zombie!!! Killer!
I don't know if it will help him against "The Truth" .


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

They need to stop clinching....


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Tim Sylvia vs Brandon Vera​Round 1 - Both fighters start in clinch and exchange punches and knees. Both guys than separate and Vera lands a decent punch and a few good low leg kicks. Both clinch again and exchange punches.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

Well i knew Vera would do it, but i dont understand why Sylvia is staying in there.. Vera is up against the cage.. he could just get away and try to strike..

borefest..


----------



## Hesitatenot (Jun 30, 2006)

WarHERO said:


> I way that Vera wins this, Tim has something to prove.


Tim has always had something to prove.
Problem is that "having something to prove" does not necessarily determine the outcome.

Vera by submission.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

Vera doing better now, leg kicks leg kicks punch.

Sylvia looks like a oaf, again.. i cant remember why i had a hunch Sylvia would win..

O wait i remember, hes HUGE.


----------



## illmatic (Sep 23, 2007)

Come on guys, let's make this fight exciting.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Split said:


> Vera doing better now, leg kicks leg kicks punch.
> 
> Sylvia looks like a oaf, again.. i cant remember why i had a hunch Sylvia would win..
> 
> O wait i remember, hes HUGE.


Size *isn't that much* of an advantage.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

way to win a fight sylvia just push someone against a cage and wait it out ya big bitch


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

cmon vera! thanks for the updates ufc.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

Every1 agrees on first round Vera?


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

I think Vera got the round 10-9.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

LOL the BOOING is SOOOOOOOOO INTENSE! 


but i agree, they strike, then clinch.

Hey while im bored watching this..

Any1 noticed the shorts of Vera? Is that a Weed leaf??


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

its arguable but i give the first round to vera second round with the takedown vera inless something happens

edit: glad he didnt get the point taken away with the body kicks he gets the second round no questions


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Round - 2 Vera starts with a high kick and a decent punch. Both fighters than clinch. Ref than breaks up fighters and Sylvia throws a few jabs. Fighters than clinch again. Vera than takes down Big Tim and has him up against the fence. Vera lands a few knees to the body from side control. Fighters than stand up and Vera accidentally knees Tim to the head. Tim gets time to rest and then the fight continues.  Vera than lands a beautiful body kick and the round ends.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

People that boo are absolute idiots, I would love to see them attempt to do what these fighters do.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

The first round could have gone either way, whichever direction I fall off of my chair from boredom. But Vera landed the only real shot in the round. Then again, Sylvia ruled the positioning.

So far I have Vera getting round two though. No point deducted from the downed knee.

*Edit* WOW I gave an "OOOH" when Vera landed that body kick at the end.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Man, that illegal knee on the ground was nasty!!


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

thanks for the updates ufcfan33.... doing a great job :thumbsup:


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

I think round 2 was close.. I know Vera got the takedown, but he didnt anything with it, except an illegal blow.

Sylvia landed great shots, but Vera landed also a great shot at the end..

I think Vera won round 2 but barely.

Sylvia has to go for the KO.. and its going to be hard


----------



## illmatic (Sep 23, 2007)

WarHERO said:


> Man, that illegal knee on the ground was nasty!!


Sure was. Sylvia was up like a second after it landed so it was just bad timing on Vera's part. Otherwise it would have been a great legal strike.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Vera is winning in my book 20-18.


----------



## illmatic (Sep 23, 2007)

I think Silvia is inching past on the score cards. Not a good place to be if he wants to redeem himself to the fans.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

Finally Sylvia striking, Vera looks either tired or just wants to ride out the last round.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

this fight has caused me to finish my 40 prematurely


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Round 3 - Right away both fighters clinch and once again exchange knees. The fighters separate and exchange punches and Sylvia lands a nice elbow.Both fighters clinch again and exchange knees. They separate and Sylvia throws some heavy punches and once again find themselves in the clinch. Ref calls time and then Sylvia comes out with a fury of punches and Veras head begins to bleed. Fight ends with Tim dominating the round.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

GRRR Sylvia has Vera! WTF is he doing clinching! Letting Vera catch his breath when Sylvia is behind 2 rounds, and he probably knows it!


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

Split said:


> I think round 2 was close.. I know Vera got the takedown, but he didnt anything with it, except an illegal blow.
> 
> Sylvia landed great shots, but Vera landed also a great shot at the end..
> 
> ...


LMAO! tim couldnt finish off a six pack of beer!


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

Vera broke his hand. Looks pretty bad.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

well i give the first 2 rounds to vera... juuust barely sylvia takes the third... i can see tim winning this with octagon control but that is bullshit IMO and i dont feel sylvia won this fight


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

Tim won uni dec.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Vera did not impress me at all, that was boring. But Vera broke his hand in the process.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

undertow503 said:


> Vera broke his hand. Looks pretty bad.


hope it heals in time for title fight :thumb02:


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Big Tim wins by unanimous decision. Ouch Vera's hand looks nasty!!!


----------



## illmatic (Sep 23, 2007)

Vera's hand is fucked.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

Go Big Tim!


----------



## Hesitatenot (Jun 30, 2006)

WTH did Brandon hit?


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

thought it was 2 round vera 1 round tim ?


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Tim-MAY vs. Nog!


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

UFCFAN33 said:


> Big Tim wins by unanimous decision. Ouch Vera's hand looks nasty!!!


NO NO NO NO!
FAWK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i just lost 100,000,000 points! LOL


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

sylvia deserved it


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

well that just... well... god damnit ......take your praises to god and thanks to iraq the **** off my t.v you lumberjack lookin mofo


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

norway1 said:


> thought it was 2 round vera 1 round tim ?


Tim defiantly won the third and it might have been a 10-8. Vera won the 2nd and Tim won the 1st IMO but it was very close.

I don't think anyone should be mad at this decision.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Big tim calls out Kongo.....


----------



## Hesitatenot (Jun 30, 2006)

What weight class is Houston Alexander in?


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Tim defiantly won the third and it might have been a 10-8. Vera won the 2nd and Tim won the 1st IMO but it was very close.
> 
> I don't think anyone should be mad at this decision.



ok thanks

has wandy announced his fight yet ?:confused02:


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

ive called it right so far big T and Bonnar crosses finger for franklin


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Hesitatenot said:


> What weight class is Houston Alexander in?


Light Heavyweight!


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

Sylvia got lucky. He played for the decision ,and got it.

Clinching was just to get rounds, and at the end, he had to watch out to make sure he wins.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

TheSuplexor said:


> NO NO NO NO!
> FAWK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i just lost 100,000,000 points! LOL


eeesh that sucks


----------



## illmatic (Sep 23, 2007)

Hesitatenot said:


> What weight class is Houston Alexander in?


He's on the smaller side of the LHW division.


----------



## Hesitatenot (Jun 30, 2006)

UFCFAN33 said:


> Light Heavyweight!


Thx!
Durn, I missed that match up! LOL!


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

massage__dancer said:


> eeesh that sucks


i dont care! lol. i hate tim slyvia! what happned in the yushin fight?


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

yushin won boring lay fest from what I hear UD.

Am I the only person who thinks Sylvia showed how great his stand up is at times in this fight I mean when he and Vera exchanged he messed Vera up he just doesn't seem to want to.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

^Okami won.....


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> yushin won boring lay fest from what I hear UD.
> 
> Am I the only person who thinks Sylvia showed how great his stand up is at times in this fight I mean when he and Vera exchanged he messed Vera up he just doesn't seem to want to.


I wish that Chuck or Keith Jardine could fight him.


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

Rich's black eye is gone eh? lol


----------



## Future Champ (Sep 15, 2006)

IMO tims last good fight was AA 2


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> yushin won boring lay fest from what I hear UD.
> 
> Am I the only person who thinks Sylvia showed how great his stand up is at times in this fight I mean when he and Vera exchanged he messed Vera up he just doesn't seem to want to.


Is that sarcastic? Because Sylvia showed how his striking is sloppy.

Vera was not even fighting back, He had a broken hand!


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Sylvia if he would just stand and trade would be IMO at least the #3 HW in the world if not the #1 but he chose not to and I'm not sure why. I think if he would've thrown a high kick a couple times in the third round Vera would've been KO'd because Sylvia was chasing him often.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

This main event is a good fight, both never are boring and just clinch or just lay.


----------



## illmatic (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow, I just got much more excited about the main card. Rich coming out as the underdog, looking very hungry for blood, the enormous crowd reception, this should be great.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Split said:


> Is that sarcastic? Because Sylvia showed how his striking is sloppy.
> 
> Vera was not even fighting back, He had a broken hand!


No he was messing Vera up and his size allows him to be sloppy. 

Sylvia dominated Vera striking and broken hand or not (which has helped some fighters in fights because your hand will go numb)Sylvia by using his size can really dominate a fight due to his power. He is so large and Vera who is a top notch striker just got dominated so yeah I'm impressed.


----------



## jehu pitchfork (Feb 4, 2007)

at least tim sylvia is consistent, even if it's just being consistently boring by smothering out another win.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

I don't beleive Rich will trade with Silva.

As soon as he gets tagged by something, he will go for the ground or at least try.

I am afraid Silva is too confident tho. Ive seen him a lot when hes confident, and he's actually lost a couple of fights because of that. And beating Rich once gives him confidence for sure.

Anyways, no matter who wins, i hope it's a great fight, else i will rate this event around 5/10, and the 5 comes from the 1-2 fights so far..


----------



## illmatic (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm glad they're not showing as much disrespect for Silva as they did for Silvia. It's uncalled for to boo a guy like Silva no matter where the fight takes place.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> No he was messing Vera up and his size allows him to be sloppy.
> 
> Sylvia dominated Vera striking and broken hand or not (which has helped some fighters in fights because your hand will go numb)Sylvia by using his size can really dominate a fight due to his power. He is so large and Vera who is a top notch striker just got dominated so yeah I'm impressed.


Are you telling me he trains to be sloppy? Thats hilarious!

It obviously did not help Vera, his hand didnt go numb..

I am not arguing about the fact that Sylvia is huge(and thats why i picked him to win), i am just saying he's a really bad striker, a huge really bad striker. 

In other words, a big oaf.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

whats happening ?


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

Rich vs Silva starting.. now!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Let's go Rich!

Hey, a guy can hope, right? :confused05:


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Rich has this, too much momentum on his side. He just can't get caught early.


----------



## pinku (Oct 21, 2007)

Ahhh...GO SILVA!!!  

I wish I could see the freakin fight myself...MAN!
I hope this forum is the next best thing! :thumbsup:


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

Rich is not that much behind in this fight..

so far hes winning round 1, getting the takedown, getting a couple shots in standing up.


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

Wow.. FRanklin got saved by the bell! Franklin got dropped


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

Spinning back kick on RICH!! LOL!! it landed! great shit


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Holy lord... Rich is getting tooled AGAIN

He looks like he's in another country right now in the corner.


----------



## pinku (Oct 21, 2007)

Yesss!!!! Lol


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

At the bell Rich got pretty much KOed!!! Saved by the bell....


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

Franklin got TKO'ed. Man.. silva destoryed him


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

Silva won round 1, his standup is just devastating. Rich was out. He's freaking lucky Big John did not stop it, and Big John did not stop it because he didnt want controversy. If the roles were reversed, the fight would of been stopped

one thing he is using well is his arm reach. He holds franklin's head with one arm, and hits with the other, while Rich cant do much.


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

anderson is just a damn beast he wont lose that title at all


----------



## A-5best (Dec 18, 2006)

Hell yeah war silva


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Anderson Silva (C) vs Rich Franklin​
Round 1 - Franklin starts with low leg kicks and throws punches that do not phase Silva. Fighters clinch against cage. Franklin takes Silva down but he gets up right away and they are in the clinch again. Franklin throws punches but Silva answers back with knees and punches.. Anderson continues to push the fight and lands a hard punch at the last minute.

Round 2 - Silva comes out on fire and dominates Rich. Silva wins by TKO!!!!!!


----------



## illmatic (Sep 23, 2007)

GREAT finish by Silva. Wow. My new MMA idol.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Guys I tried my best at play by play and I hope I did a good job! Thanks for all the positive feedback. I look forward to doing pbp again!


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Split said:


> Are you telling me he trains to be sloppy? Thats hilarious!
> 
> It obviously did not help Vera, his hand didnt go numb..
> 
> ...


No I'm saying that even though his striking is sloppy he has major power and his striking is good enough that he is probably has the best stand up match up (not skill wise) in the HW divison. He matches up well with everyone standing.

Vera looked like he was having some trouble with the Sylvia standing before he broke his hand and his only strong offensive move was when he got Sylvia down.

Tim isn't a really bad striker in fact he is a pretty good striker very dangerous and makes everyone's life uncomfortable when striking with him due to his power and size.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

omfg, Rich franklin got tooled even more the 2nd time!

TKO for Silva


----------



## iNCApacitated (Jul 23, 2006)

Thanks for the coverage UFCFAN33 !!!


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

hahaha when i seen rich drop at the end i threw my hands up and smoked myself in the jaw so damn hard WAR SILVA great job franklin


----------



## pinku (Oct 21, 2007)

Silva won by TKO!!!?? First or second round!!?

(whats a TKO)


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Wow Rich needs to just stop trying to fight Anderson this was bad.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

iNCApacitated said:


> Thanks for the coverage UFCFAN33 !!!


No problem man! You guys are great and I tried to explain the best I could!


----------



## Shivan (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks UFCFAN33 - appreciate it bro, nice work


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

pinku said:


> Silva won by TKO!!!?? First or second round!!?
> 
> (whats a TKO)


second round ref stoppage


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

sounds like another impressive performence from Silva, shouldn't be any haters for him, he's a class act fighter. Can't wait til this fights gets replayed on Unleashed or online.... But damn, Rich has to climb that latter once again, think he's up to it? Maybe change wieght classes, cus it seems like Andersons got his card.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Shivan said:


> Thanks UFCFAN33 - appreciate it bro, nice work


Thanks Shivan, I'm glad you enjoyed it!!!


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Silva is a beast!!!! Thanks for the updates UFC33 eventhough i was watching it, you did great!!


----------



## pinku (Oct 21, 2007)

Lotus669 said:


> second round ref stoppage


aaaah~ ty!!! 




WOOHOOO SILVA!!!!


----------



## Future Champ (Sep 15, 2006)

UFCFAN33 said:


> Guys I tried my best at play by play and I hope I did a good job! Thanks for all the positive feedback. I look forward to doing pbp again!



Much appreciated


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

WarHERO said:


> Silva is a beast!!!! Thanks for the updates UFC33 eventhough i was watching it, you did great!!


Hey man I appreciate that!


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

pinku said:


> Silva won by TKO!!!?? First or second round!!?
> 
> (whats a TKO)


A TKO is a Technical Knockout, meaning a fighter has been beaten to the point where he is no longer capable of defending himself or the referee has stopped the fight for the fighter's safety. 

It's different from a Knockout (KO) where a fighter is put into unconsciousness from a strike or is put down and unable to get up under his own strength. That's how I interpret them.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> No I'm saying that even though his striking is sloppy he has major power and his striking is good enough that he is probably has the best stand up match up (not skill wise) in the HW divison. He matches up well with everyone standing.
> 
> Vera looked like he was having some trouble with the Sylvia standing before he broke his hand and his only strong offensive move was when he got Sylvia down.
> 
> Tim isn't a really bad striker in fact he is a pretty good striker very dangerous and makes everyone's life uncomfortable when striking with him due to his power and size.


I just don't agree. Randy Couture got Sylvia, and showed how techniques can outclass size. Id like to see Cro Cop fight Sylvia in a striking contest. Cro Cop is the complete opposite of a sloppy striker(in fact, maybe too much lol).

There wasnt any striking in round 1, or barely, and if there was, Vera had the upper hand. And do you know when he broke his hand? because i dont


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Good play by play man, thanks. I can never afford events, it helps alot. :thumb02:


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

yea it was good play by play...i posted in another thread sayin how come nobody is doing any play by play, but I missed this entire thread, lol. So thanks


----------



## pinku (Oct 21, 2007)

Nick_V03 said:


> Good play by play man, thanks. I can never afford events, it helps alot. :thumb02:


Is there a Hooter's restaurant in your area? They sometimes have the fights on Pay Per View


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

damnit franklin.


----------



## KnockinUout (Jun 21, 2007)

Great play by play, Keeped me on the edge of my seat. My bets came through well.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

KnockinUout said:


> Great play by play, Keeped me on the edge of my seat. My bets came through well.


Thanks man! That means a lot to me.


----------



## TeamPunishment5 (Oct 24, 2006)

i knew i shouldnt have bet on franklin, but hey, i always bet on the underdog


----------



## uoolokpa (Oct 15, 2006)

Franklin had his ass handed to him again:bye02: ....Time to switch weight classes. raise01: Silva looks unstoppable at this point. Who ever beats him is going to have to be tremendously perfect. Silvia the heavy weight looked great he just didn't fight an exciting fight. Vera had no chance.:thumbsdown:


----------



## Hesitatenot (Jun 30, 2006)

If Rich decides to switch weight class, which I doubt he does,
let's hope that he does not move to LHW.
Houston Alexander would make it even worst for him.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Split said:


> I just don't agree. Randy Couture got Sylvia, and showed how techniques can outclass size. Id like to see Cro Cop fight Sylvia in a striking contest. Cro Cop is the complete opposite of a sloppy striker(in fact, maybe too much lol).
> 
> There wasnt any striking in round 1, or barely, and if there was, Vera had the upper hand. And do you know when he broke his hand? because i dont


Honestly the Randy Couture vs Sylvia fight is hard to judge Sylvia by since he needed major back surgery and fought anyway. I have a hard time judging him by anything that happened in that fight but I understand if you do and you make a good point. Sylvia was never the attacker against Couture though and when he attacked Vera he looked real good. When he attacks he is very dangerous standing.

Vera looked uncomfortable standing with Sylvia even in teh first round though they didn't fight much out side of the clinch when they did Vera didn't look comfortable.

And No I have no clue when Vera broke his hand. Maybe on that one punch he caught Sylvia on or maybe one of Sylvia's knees in the clinch caught his hand.


----------

